# rbp's



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

whats up all. I Just got 2 rbp's they are smaller than a quarter. about the size of a tiger barb actually. I have fed them shrimp with the shell, and tropical fish flakes just cuz there are some molly's and a striped fish n the tank but they seem to take to it. what i was wondering was about how fast is the growth rate if i feed twice a day. I have had rbp's before but got them about 2 inches each. i have several active tanks for when they get bigger and have a sponge over the water intake for my emporer 400 on the tank for safety. this is my first time with p's just out of the fry stage so just trying to get some extra info. and when should they start to show color? I will introduce them to tilapia and catfish among many other fresh seafood with in the next few days, but as for beefheart i have heard that if used frequently that it could stunt growth. i use to use it all the time with my past 5 rbp but just want the best and fastest and brightest colors out of them , obviously they are too young for pellets but any suggestions and additional info is appreciated.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I'd suggest doubling your feedings to 3-5 times a day at that size.

As for growth rate, at the size they are they should double their size in less than a month, then grow about an inch a month for the next 6 months or so.
This is, of course, if you feed them high-grade, high protein foods and perform adequate water changes and keep your parameters in check.
Try feeding them "Tetramin" flakes and bloodworms at the size they are, they thrive on that stuff.

As for beefheart stunting growth, just the opposite is true.
Beefheart will pack the size on your fish, but also the fat onto their liver.
On a diet of beefheart, fish will grow fast but not live as long or as healthy of lives.

Piranhas are very fun at this size, since they grow so fast, you can practically see a difference in them every day.

Got pictures?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

What Piranha Man said was true. I have a 3 1/4in Red i got about 3 months ago when it was the size of a dime. I got ti some friends about a month ago when it was about 2" but they died over the weekend do to the water being too hot. Ive fed mine nothing but Shrimp.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

good info. ive been a member since 05. but exactly how hot is too hot i have my temp at 80 - 82 now and they are really active


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Your temp is fine. I wouldnt go much higher then 82 though. I keep mine around 78-80 to keep aggression down. I really started to notice the aggression when they got to about 2.5"-3".


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

heres one of them not such a great pic on camera phone, but im getting a digi cam soon


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool, I just got 5 RBP's too. They range from about 2.5" - 3.5". I have had 2 of them for 2 or 3 weeks and the other 3 for only a week now and I can tell they are growing alot. They are fed pellets 3 - 4 times a day, about a dozen feeder guppies at all times, and beef heart about every other day. They seem very healthy and happy. I'm not sure if I wanna continue giving beef heart though, because I hear it isnt the best for them, but it was recommended by the place I bought them from. I would like to get some fresh seafood for them, but unsure of what is a good choice. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

mines like shrimp with shell its good for color but they are less than an inch and are just getting some red in them, tilapia filet cut in chunks, i work at a resturant so i get it for free. tetramin flakes and pellets, and squid the p's i had before took a while to even try that diet but they eventually gave in. my p's are growing super fast , one was way smaller than the other yesterday and today they are close to the same size, cant wait til they start chasing the other fish in the tank tho, havent seen any signs of fin nips on them yet.


----------

